# .



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

How's your Japanese?

Mebaru

Hotaru

The Mebaru and Hotaru share the same body shape and hook/tow points but they are different. Mebaru has the tow point near the eyes, trebles and weighs 3.0g (floating). Hotaru has the tow point at the other end, doubles and weighs 3.6 g (slow sinking).

I tried to buy the Mebaru from Plat some time ago, but they had none. Instead I got some of the Hotaru. Haven't given it much of a go yet. It has no wobble or rattle but has a very enticing up and down flutter and the doubles mean it can be dragged over weed without snagging. There is a lumo version which should be kick-arse over weedbeds at night.

Another cup-faced twitchbait is the Daiwa Shiranui. This is what got the longtom for me yesterday


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

looks like a very interesting lure.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Tony,

Is it a popper or stick bait?


----------

